# Stinging ibs pain



## Malloyallo

Hello all my name is Mallory and i have ibs. My pain is a stinging type pain and i don't think it will ever go away. I am 11yrs. old. I am on so much. I am not in school i have only been able to attend school for 3 days out of the whole semester. Since i am not in school i have been on homebound and i am always curled up in a ball to relieve the pain, that is the only time i get relief unless i'in a ball, someone rubbing my tummy, or if i'm asleep. Sometimes it wakes me up but not alot. Ths pain hurts all the time. I get tiered doing the littlest thing.








Help please!!!!!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi there Welcome to the forums. I'm so sorry that you're in so much pain for so long I'm wondering about a few things before I can give any suggestions -- do you usually have diarrhea or constipation? What medicine are you taking at this moment? Are you taking any antispasmodics to ease the pain?Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

I'm taking donnatal 30 minutes before each meal. It doesn't help!







Also, omeprazole, amitrittyline,digestive advantage, and fiber. My bowel movements are neither d or c. If i had to pick i would say ibsc. I go MOSTLY everyday.I have constant abominal pain right above my belly button. It never goes away and BM do not help it. After i eat the pain is worse.







Most days (not everyday)i run around about a 100degree tempature.☺







I have had numerous test run. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi,I'm sorry the meds don't help. If you have MBs mostly everyday, then it's not C either by definition. Abdomenal pain that's not relieved by a BM and a low degree fever on most days are *not* symptoms of IBS. I understand that you've had a lot of tests -- has your dr. considered anything different? It does seem that you need to know what it really is before finding the right treatment.Since you have fever (even though, and perhaps especially when, it is low fever) as a non-IBS symptom, I am concerned -- but this is out of my scope of knowledge here, so I'll alert the other Mods (who do have more knowledge than me) and when they see it, they'll answer you as soon as they can. I'm really sorry you have to wait a little longer to get a good answer...By the way, have you gotten your liver checked?Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

My doctor has not considered anything else. Does anyone have an idea?I have already had my liver checked, gallbladder, pancareas,and kidneys. I have had 4 different test of blood work done everything was ok. I have had ultrasound. CT scan, endoscope, and colonoscype.







Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, I'm guessing that you also had your spleen checked?In that case if every test came back normal and the pain is mainly a little bit above or around your belly button (edit: and right at the center of your ab), after doing some research online, my feeling is that it may be chronic abdominal pain... Has your dr. suggested anything like this? As you're waiting for better answers from either other Mods or some other more experienced members, you might want to read some of the following sites together _with a parent_1) http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t080300.asp(2) http://www.ynhh.org/pediatrics/illnesses/abdominal_pain.html(3) http://www.revolutionhealth.com/symptom-checker/?msc=S82756. This is an online symptom checker, you could check your symptoms and then press the submitt button to see what fits better.(4) http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/ho...ymptom/528.html A chart that's also a symptom checker working in a different (and, I think, better) way.There are also ways to treat/manage chronic abdominal pain:http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/yourchild/abpain.htmPlease note that this is only FYI and please don't self-diagnose or be scared by the descriptions (which is why you do need to read the info with a parent).I'll keep bumping this thread for you and hope you'll get some better answers.Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

yes i have had my spleen checked. How long would chronic adominal pain last. Mine has been consitent for 2 months.







My doctor has only dignosed me with ibs.Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Chronic means it lasts a long time so months is chronic.Some doctors call any of the functional GI things IBS even when they are more likely one of the other ones. What name you call something isn't as clear as is should be.Have you been back to the doctor to discuss how the medication is not working? When things do not work the doctor needs to know.Have you seen a specialist or just your pediatritian? It might be time to see a pediatric gastroenterologist if you have not, or see another one as sometimes it takes finding the right doctor. No one is good at everything so sometimes it takes seeing someone else.You don't mention nausea or vomiting which might suggest what they call abdominal migraine (like the headache but in your abdomen) but I think that tends to come and go. But here is a link to look at. You a bit older than they usually see it, but it cn happen at any age. http://headaches.about.com/od/migrainedise...at_abdom_mx.htm


----------



## Nikki

Ok, so you take omeprazole- for the pain in your tummy above the belly button? Omeprazole is to stop your tummy producing acid that can cause pain. When I get pain like that it is usually in the place you describe. Is the pain like burning? Does the pain move anywhere else or does it stay there? Does it make you feel like you have to be sick?You also take amitriptyline. Do you take it to help stop your tummy pain too?Maybe you could ask your parents to talk to your doctor about your tummy making too much acid. It maybe sounds like it could be something to do with that.When do you take the omeprazole and the amitriptyline?


----------



## Malloyallo

We have talked to the doctors about the medication not working but they do not have an answer. We have seen our pediatric doctor, gastro doctor, and a pediatric gastro doctor. They all seem to agree that it is IBS. I do get nausea from time to time. From there stand point my next step is to see a doctor who specialize in kid's teaching them to learn how to cope with chronic pain.


----------



## Malloyallo

My stomach has a stinging pain all the time, it stays in the same place, and it makes me feel nausea making me feel like i'm going to throw up but i don't. I take the omeprazole pill the morning and the amitriptyline at bed time. Does your stomach hurt all the time?


----------



## Cherrie

Hi there,When stomach pain is constant and bad, it can make people want to throw up... It does seem that you've seen a lot of dr.s and tried many things... With your current medication, maybe it'll also help if you see that specialist who teaches kids to manage their pain -- this is not to say that you give up on hoping to find meds that work, but you know, if that could make you feel better, you might as well give it a try...Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

hello, yes hopefully we will find some type of medication that will actually work.But why am i still running a fever from 99 degrees-100.5degrees???







We are just gonna try to find something that works and if seeing the specialist helps then like you said anything is worth a try. We go to see the specailist Wendseday this week so if it helps i will keep you posted. Like i said earlier about the fever do you think we should go back to my regular doctor and him provide some other type of medication to bring the fever down?Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi,I did a lot of research online, but really couldn't find anything that can explain the fever -- I was thinking about liver problems, but you got that cleared. Which one happens to you more often, the 100.5 or the 99? If the 100.5 is more often than the low grade 99, then you probably want to bring it up again to your dr and see what can be done to test or treat it. Have you also had your appendix checked? That's the only thing I can think of right now that may be related to the fever. When not that accute appendicitis symptoms can include pain around the belly buttom and fever in that range -- but in the case of appendicitis, it will eventually flare up and move to the lower right of your ab. Any case, if you haven't had that checked, it's always a good idea to stay on the safe side and get this cleared, too.Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

Hello,I don't think i have been running any fever in the last few days. But when i do run it is about 99.5-100 degrees. We really don't know if i had have my apendix checked but we will ask when we go to the doctor tomorrow to be on the safe side. By the way i get hot and cold all the time and then it goes away. Any ideas?thanks for responding!


----------



## Cherrie

Hot and cold... It really depends on the degree -- sometimes when you have a fever that can happen.But if you're having shaking chills that alternate with feeling hot (together with your other symptoms), then you need to tell your dr for sure -- but your fever doesn't seem high enough for me to suspect Malaria, neither is your nausea, and you don't have D either, so... -- have you been to South America, South East Aisa, or Africa within a year's range before you get sick? If not, you really don't have to worry about this. If you don't have what's described above, then I'd suggest that you double check with your dr and see if they've had your appendix checked.Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

Hello,no i have not been to South America,South east Asia, or Africa. I live in Kentucky but the only place i go on vacation is Gulf Shores, Alabama. The feeling really hot and really cold really just come and go all at a matter of time. The time when it really hurts the most is through out the day but all the time after i eat. The only time it doesn't hurt is when some one is rubbing my stomach or i'm asleep, which a person can't sleep all the time. Thank you for responding to me!


----------



## Cherrie

Hiya ~How was your dr's appointment? What did the dr say? Do they have a better idea of what you have? Can they offer better treatments this time? Thinking of you and please let us know when you can.Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

~Hello~The doctor's appointment went o.k. i have to go back next Wednesday.She was thinking that i had something like functional abdominal pain. There is different forms of ibs she said.Next week i am going to learn breathing excercise and different coping skills and i am starting back to school on Monday for 1hr. per day for now.Thanks for your concern.Mallory


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, Mallory, that's encouraging that they've recommended something and are treating you with the therapy. From my personal experiences, breathing excercises and those coping skills do work well. So, stick with it and you may find yourself being able to take control after trying them. Best of luck!Cherrie


----------



## Malloyallo

I hope that the breathing excercises help me as well as you said they helped you. Thanks and i hope that i have the best of luck.Thanks for everything,Mallory Hope


----------

